# Can i use other languages (german, greek) in Web Easy 8?



## pezo277 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi there, 

i am working on my first web page development, but i need it to be in 3 languages, english, german and greek.

My problem is that when i write in greek it is fine, but it come on the preview as symbols. The same with some letters in german.

Do you know perhaps of a way to address this issue?

I will appreciate any insight and suggestion.

Thanks


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe you may be able to use this method to add none English characters:
How to Insert HTML Text on "Web Easy" | eHow.com

If you are trying to convert your whole site into a different language I would suggest typing everything in English then using a converted if the individual wants to read it in a new language.

Official Google Webmaster Central Blog: Translate your website with Google: Expand your audience globally


----------

